# Raru now doing imports!



## TylerD (26/2/15)

FYI

Some things I saw:

http://raru.co.za/imports/us/produc...59-6v-output-20a-4-5v-13-8v-input-naos-raptor

http://raru.co.za/imports/us/produc...ips-contacts-pcb-plstic-batt-hldr-smt-2-cells

http://raru.co.za/imports/us/produc...ier-irlb3034pbf-n-ch-mosfet-40v-195a-to-220ab

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ET (26/2/15)

i love the idea of making my own raptor mod, too bad it would cost more to make than an actual istick 50w

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## eviltoy (26/2/15)

Raptors are expensive. it doesnt stop me from getting one as none of the off the shelf chips hit as hard. I think i will get a few to play with

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

